# Slendertone face



## Aprill (Sep 10, 2009)

Slendertone Face is a unique new device that helps to combat the visible signs of ageing from within.
This portable muscle exerciser firms the underlying facial muscles, which form the foundation of the face, to give a natural face-lift from the inside out. Increased volume plumps and shapes the face to smooth the surface and the increase in blood flow gives an immediate radiant effect to the complexion.
The Slendertone Face unit is ultra-light and totally portable. Used for just 20 minutes, five times per week, Slendertone Face helps to restore the underlying architecture of your face, providing a visible and natural face-lift without the need for surgery.
Slendertone Face - SLENDERTONE from Harrods


----------



## Karren (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Aprill.... Reminds me of that electronic ab exersizing belt... Have to find some reviews..


----------



## magosienne (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure i'd try it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2009)

LMAO!!! I literrally scratched my head watching this... Ditto, Aude!


----------



## Karren (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe it will do Ab's too? Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy crap - imagine doing facial exercises at the same time?

You'd end up looking like a teenager all over again...I think Il'l pass


----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy crap - imagine doing facial exercises at the same time?You'd end up looking like a teenager all over again...I think Il'l pass

LOL !!


----------



## annainthecity (Feb 22, 2010)

I read an interview with Marie Helvin this weekend in which she claimed to use this for 20 minutes daily, and she looks amazing for 57! She says it gives her those amazing cheekbones. Not sure whether there's truth in that or she just wants people to believe she hasn't had surgery...

I can't submit a picture of her yet as I don't have enough posts but google her to see!


----------

